# Help - Hair Dye Color Question



## BloodMittens (Oct 9, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could possibly find a MINT GREEN. Like Mint Green Ice Cream color for my hair. I have been trying to find a good mint green color for my hair and so far... no avail.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 9, 2007)

Spring Green


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Spring Green_

 
Does it really come out this color though? It looks like a lime green color on people's bleached hair.

I might have to dye Fishbowl from Special Effects into my hair and then put a slight amount of Limelight in it for this D: I hate mixing.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 9, 2007)

most people mix green dye with clear to make a mint green (from what I hear anyways). 
And you have to apparently make sure that your hair is very white blonde too! hth


----------

